# web hosting?



## spiritfish (Dec 22, 2013)

OK Peoples Newbie at it again. The kids and I are off and running and actually printing out heat transfers from several vendors and my local sign shop artist is helping with some of our own designs. Soooo, now it's time to get a website up and going. Been looking at that openteshirts.com I like their layout with clipart etc. But they want $399.00 to set up. Anybody got some other ideas out there. I am as technically challenged as they come. Thanks to all in advance, please stop laughing I get enough of that from my wife. LOL


----------



## citizenshine (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi! There are a lot of options for e-commerce platforms, have you looked into Shopify, BigCartel, BigCommerce, Wix? If you feel comfortable setting things up yourself there's always the option of installing Wordpress and using Woocommerce. Hope this helps.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i trialed quite a few open source ecomm carts, and decided on wordpress with woocommerce i was very close to going with prestashop, but after reading a few of the posts here on woo, decided to go with that it is simple to add products and has a customization tool that is easy to at least do some tweaks without coding open cart seems to have issues with upgrades and other issues, check their forums you can download ampps.com and trial woocommerce at home, then simply upload your work when you get hosting speaking of hosting, check webhostingtalk.com for info on webhosts


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Who do you plan to market to?



spiritfish said:


> The kids and I are off and running and actually printing out heat transfers from several vendors and my local sign shop artist is helping with some of our own designs.


People looking for pre-printed apparel that you print up? 

OR...



spiritfish said:


> Soooo, now it's time to get a website up and going. Been looking at that openteshirts.com I like their layout with clipart etc. But they want $399.00 to set up.


Custom printing where people can design their own on your website or upload their artwork?

Or both?


----------



## markola (Mar 26, 2014)

Well Having re-launched the way I am doing thing the forst 6 months have proved a success so I'll let you know what avenue I have gone down. 
Firstly the hosting. I went with hostgator years ago and have had very little problem with them although I am ready for a change as one of my sites has outgrown what they offer and Im looking for a better support team. After much hunting about I have deiced to go with siteground. I done some pre probing and their support staff are superb. 
As my sites run on wordpress using woocommerce I chose one of their wordpress hosting packages.

Im using woocommerce and wordpress as it gives a happy medium between simplicity and functionality. I plan to roll out half a dozen nich T shirt stores over the next year. With wordpress and woocommerce I can have one up and running within a day. 

I have tried many options but just letting you know whats working for me.

Good luck with the T shirt sales.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Wordpress using woocommerce


----------



## spiritfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, mostly we want local tourists, I have two outlets willing to let me in and want to get some more stores. Right now we are going to craft fairs and gun shows that sort of thing. I'm hoping facebook advertising too, we are doing knock off transfers from several vendors as well as having two different vendors help us with some of my own artwork ideas. We are only pressing at this time so it needs to be what I have available on hand. I would like to be able to put my transfers on shirts and be able to pick and choose styles and colors with transfer designs on the web site. My inventory is growing but is still somewhat limited. The whole thing is trying to not spend a boat load of money on hosting. thanks michael


----------



## spiritfish (Dec 22, 2013)

markola said:


> Well Having re-launched the way I am doing thing the forst 6 months have proved a success so I'll let you know what avenue I have gone down.
> Firstly the hosting. I went with hostgator years ago and have had very little problem with them although I am ready for a change as one of my sites has outgrown what they offer and Im looking for a better support team. After much hunting about I have deiced to go with siteground. I done some pre probing and their support staff are superb.
> As my sites run on wordpress using woocommerce I chose one of their wordpress hosting packages.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, i'll take a look


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

$399 is not much for a website. Many charge thousands. "Setting it up" is a pretty gray area in the world of ecommerce. I am having new one built on shopify. The bonafide experts get upwards of $100 per hour and then some. If you need coding, you need a developer. You probably will need a designer to make it look "pretty." Then you will need a set-up expert to "stock" your store and do product input. . I have prepared all of my products, photos, descriptions, size charts, designs, etc. It takes a LONG time to" get it all ready. Now, I know why they charge thousands. Shopify is self contained, offers live, 24 hour phone support with people who actually /speak perfect English. They are very helpful, but I am not a web person nor do I want to become one. Selling t-shirts online is a bit complicated if you offer lots of color and imprint options, youth and adult sizes, etc. Lots of variants/choices and you often need conditional logic.


----------



## spiritfish (Dec 22, 2013)

good info thank you, I'm learning everyday


----------



## spiritfish (Dec 22, 2013)

good info thanks, I'm learning everyday


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

OScommerce


----------

